# Forward Stance ...



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

I just got a new board (Kessler 168 Ride) and wish to set it up with forward stance! I like trying different things and have always had a duck stance (+18/-15).

Would there be a learning curve here? How to dig in for deep carves and most importantly... jumps and landing? I'm thinking +21/+6.

Thnx in advance...


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Make gradual changes to the binding angles.
Try going from 18/-15 to 18/-6 for a day ,then 21/-3 for a bit .then more forward as you feel comfortable.
I made a change in the opposite direction... slowly went from 21/+6 to about 15/-3 . this made learning switch easier for me. The farthest forward I go now with my back foot is 0.
I've seen pros land jumps switch with a forward stance, so it can be done....YMMV


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Thnx guys! Well.. I started my day at +27/+15 and right away I could feel I'm not in my zone at all! It's already a directional with a set-back vs my usual twin boards, smaller stance, forward stance, and top that didn't rotate/align my back leg high back with the board (so I had twice more power on the front foot)! After two runs I almost gave up on the board! My body had already rotated before the board made it's turn... and that was a major crash waiting to happen!

Thankfully, by the 3rd run I just decided to stop & fix my stance back to duck and see what gives! From there on, I had the BEST day of my life on that board (review to come soon)!!!

My error was going drastic right away. maybe if I start slowly I could get there. But then I realized that park jumps, rollers, & ollie all came much easier with my duck stance (which is all I've known).

I may give it a shot one day again, but highly unlikely! Nothing is wrong with duck stance and I can pretty much do everything with ease (carve, pop, boxes, jumps)!

Having said that, I did realize that I could expander adjust my twin +18/-15 stance to (current) +27/-15 or play around that (like +27/-9) which worked GREAT for this directional board. I'll keep my +18/-15 on the twins.

I hope this serves to be of help. 

Cheers...


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice board! That KST shape will ride like a much shorter board when you're skidding low angle turns, but will rail with a tenatious bite when you set it high on edge. Your go at a 27/15 stance is very reasonable. I don't ride softie setups much, but actually prefer something a little steeper (30-/20-something) for freeriding / freecarving. In fact, if I were in the market for another softie setup, that or probably the BX in the same length would be a prime consideration.

If you try a forward stance again (2 runs doesn't give it much of a chance), rotate your highbacks parallel to the board edge if you can. They will be more effective with a somewhat more lateral leg motion. Also, as you rotate your bindings more forward, you'll notice your comfortable stance width will narrow in comparison to a duck stance. Last, don't pair it with "soft" boots or bindings.

If you're having upper body / rotational issues, you might be manhandling it in the wrong way, steering with your upper body. Try driving your knees / hips down a little more. That board should initate turns naturally, but you may have to be more aggressive setting it on edge. The manhandling part should be on edge pressure and driving through the turn. Let the board do its work. You just provide the muscle. Think, "strap in, shut up, hold on".


----------



## Shiverless (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, sweet board. How do you like the board so far? I have a friend who rides Kessler Ride, and We are making a video of him. I will post the video as soon as we are done editing.

I started as a alpine snowboarder, so duck stance was awkward for me in the beginning when I started switching to freestyle boarding. Make gradual change just like FirstChairs says,and you should get use to it in no time.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> A sort of shifting movement left and right will act much like the "hump and dump" movement with a duck stance to utilize board tilt.


Just going through old threads as I try to buy one of these boards... I've never heard it described as "hump and dump" snowolf but that's exactly how I ride when charging hard! Either my body is extended out one my toe edge, or it looks like I'm taking a dump on my heel edge. Basically my upper body is always at a 45 degree angle forward towards the snow, and my lower half does a series of crunches and back extensions while I go down the hill!

Back to the original question, I imagine it feels right screwy going to a very forward stance after riding duck. I do a little slalom water skiing from time to time and it's a completely different motion from wakeboading. Seems like AAA's "just set the edge and let the board do the work" philosophy jives with what I remember from slalom skiing. I'm guessing it's easier to have more forward-rear weight control with a forward stance?

I switched to duck years ago and don't see myself going back. Although I ride a more narrow duck at around -9/+9...


----------

